

Ask HN: Is Capitalism Immoral?  - Ramario
http://ramario.com/?p=14

======
jmaygarden
When people make these arguments about poor working conditions for third world
workers in internationally owned factories, what do they think these workers
would be doing if the factory wasn't there? If Apple was going to pay through
the nose for menial labor, then why would they do it in Asia instead of the
USA?

~~~
Ramario
Differing laws and regulations?

------
pmiller2
I'm actually not sure whether to flag, upvote, or answer this post.

~~~
Ramario
Why would you flag it?

~~~
pmiller2
These things from the guidelines:

    
    
        Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're evidence of some interesting new phenomenon.
    
        Please avoid introducing classic flamewar topics unless you have something genuinely new to say about them.
    

Also, the title is overly link-bait-y, and there's the thing about yes/no
questions in headlines almost always being best answered with "No." Overall, I
just don't think it's a great submission.

------
Randgalt
Wow is this ever a troll piece

